# Asp.net 2.0



## Wastedslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

im interested in learning ASP.NET for a job I've been asked to do and Ive downloaded some books and the appropriate tools that I need, I'm just wondering if you guys have any recommendations before i enter this self taught realm.


----------

